# Which GBAtemp style do you use?



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2021)

*Which GBAtemp style do you use?
*
As the team behind GBAtemp start to look toward the future we are interested in finding out which GBAtemp styles are most commonly used among our visitors.

Please complete the poll above and let us know which style you use while browsing GBAtemp.

Also, if you have any other comments or suggestions regarding GBAtemp's appearance please let us know below!

*Default:






Dark mode:






Just black:






Rosey blossom:




*


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2021)

i use the dark theme, but would like it if the colours didn't randomly spaz out making half of the page elements completely unreadable


----------



## mattyxarope (Jun 10, 2021)

Is black mode not available on mobile? 

I think more people would use it there because not many people have oled pc monitors...


----------



## Chary (Jun 10, 2021)

Default. I'm one of those light theme heathens. 

(I've used GBAtemp for so long on light theme, it looks crazy any way else)

I did get stuck on dark theme for like a year on iOS, though, and I will say, the themes are always top-notch, especially this time around.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm still using the NFO theme. I like the borders and stuff. Once it inevitably goes away, I'll switch back to the dark theme.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2021)

If you're using a custom palette I'd love to know your reasoning (if any) and a screenshot


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jun 10, 2021)

Wait, what's that /!\ icon you have? Is it a moderator thing?


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Jun 10, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> Wait, what's that /!\ icon you have? Is it a moderator thing?


Report Center I guess -- since it is the only icon missing for normal users.


----------



## mangaTom (Jun 10, 2021)

Dark theme. After all these years of gaming, my eyes hurts just looking at the default theme(both looks good though).


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jun 10, 2021)

mangaTom said:


> Dark theme. After all these years of gaming, my eyes hurts just looking at the default theme(both looks good though).


my eyes have acclimated to the default GBAtemp theme, even at night. Though it's more of a gray than a pure white, like most other sites, so it hurts less than twitter


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 10, 2021)

@shaunj66 I use Rosey Blossom because it is the perfect colour for people like myself who are dyslexic. Pastel colours make it so much easier for dyslexic people to read so please don't remove it thanks.


----------



## mangaTom (Jun 10, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> my eyes have acclimated to the default GBAtemp theme, even at night. Though it's more of a gray than a pure white, like most other sites, so it hurts less than twitter


I wish the background on the articles were more gray. It's probably easier on the eyes too.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2021)

Thank you for this Post; I wouldn't have known there were Colour Options otherwise.

I would like to use Dark Mode, but seeing that typing Comments comes out Blue against Greyish Blue, I'll go back to Default and turn back on my Dark Background and Light Text Extension on my Browser.

Still a Dark Mode of sorts.


----------



## Pk11 (Jun 10, 2021)

I use a custom palette of the colors of the trans flag because... I dunno they're nice colors 
 

If I were to use a default it'd be Rosey blossom or maybe Default, white on black text is annoying to read for me.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jun 10, 2021)

Been using default since I've joined the site. Lol!


----------



## Youkai (Jun 10, 2021)

Still pissed about the change from v4 to 5 as the old one was way better (which is why I am usually only looking at the front page every few weeks and hardly posting or anything)

But I am using the default one


----------



## AlexMCS (Jun 10, 2021)

Dark, of course.
I also add dark mode via custom CSS to sites that don't have it.

My eyes love this new world where dark mode is widely available.


----------



## lordelan (Jun 10, 2021)

Always dark mode. On my PC at home I customized it to have a few green accents but unfortunately this isn't being saved to the gbatemp account so I would have to do this on every new browser/device again.

Also there's a bug sometimes where a few colors are wrong so it's hard to read any text because the color isn't too different from the bg color but that's rare and is solved by a page refresh. Just sayin'.

Apart from that I'm very happy with the dark theme. 

*So big request: Please tie a chosen/built color scheme to the account and auto-enable it everytime I log in on another device/browser.*


----------



## onibaku (Jun 10, 2021)

I've been using the default theme, just until I saw this thread. Moving forward, I will probably stick with the dark theme. (Didn't ever think about changing the theme)


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jun 10, 2021)

WHERE'S THE NFO LOVE IN THE POLL

Dark mode, NFO sometimes. I love that retro look, I really do, but it does get a bit much after a while...


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2021)

*Which GBAtemp style do you use?
*
As the team behind GBAtemp start to look toward the future we are interested in finding out which GBAtemp styles are most commonly used among our visitors.

Please complete the poll above and let us know which style you use while browsing GBAtemp.

Also, if you have any other comments or suggestions regarding GBAtemp's appearance please let us know below!

*Default:






Dark mode:






Just black:






Rosey blossom:




*


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jun 10, 2021)

Custom

Green colored Temp best Temp


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> WHERE'S THE NFO LOVE IN THE POLL
> 
> Dark mode, NFO sometimes. I love that retro look, I really do, but it does get a bit much after a while...


The NFO theme was meant to just be an April Fools joke. I didn't expect people to want to continue using it but we will do for now (we'll have to remove it at some point in the future)


AmandaRose said:


> @shaunj66 I use Rosey Blossom because it is the perfect colour for people like myself who are dyslexic. Pastel colours make it so much easier for dyslexic people to read so please don't remove it thanks.


This kind of feedback is very important to us.  If it's ok with you I may pm you privately in the future?


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jun 10, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> The NFO theme was meant to just be an April Fools joke. I didn't expect people to want to continue using it but we will do for now (we'll have to remove it at some point in the future)
> 
> This kind of feedback is very important to us.  If it's ok with you I may pm you privately in the future?


What does "NFO" even stand for, anyway?


----------



## clancy94 (Jun 10, 2021)

Default white + Dark reader at night


----------



## Burorī (Jun 10, 2021)

Bring back the April Fools theme


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 10, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> This kind of feedback is very important to us.  If it's ok with you I may pm you privately in the future?


Yes of course you can. Don't know if you remember but we had similar discussions back when the site was getting ready to switch to tempStyle 3 lol.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Jun 10, 2021)

I use Dark Mode with tempStyle3 on my Galaxy Note 9.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> What does "NFO" even stand for, anyway?


Scene releases (GBA ROMs for example) were accompanied by a plain text file with the .NFO extension that included information on the release such as the group that dumped it, languages, save type details and other info that may be necessary for the end user as well as superfluous ASCII artwork and messages (often bragging or mocking ) to the scene at large .

NFO simply meant "information" 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/.nfo


----------



## Jayro (Jun 10, 2021)

Dark Mode on PC, and Just Black on mobile to save battery (OLED screen).

(In my opinion, *Dark Mode* should be the default)

Oh, and a colorblind mode might be nice for... important reasons.


----------



## masagrator (Jun 10, 2021)

Dark Mode. It would be perfect if not an epilepsy attack once in a while.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Jun 10, 2021)

I use dark theme but tbh I preferred Temp Style 2. Temp Style 3 has weird graphical bugs for me.


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Jun 10, 2021)

NFO babie


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jun 10, 2021)

Talking about styles, does anyone have screenshots of tempstyle 1 and 2? Wasn't exactly here for those, and seeing what they were like would be fascinating - and useful as a comparison against tempstyle 3, in terms of layout.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2021)

masagrator said:


> Dark Mode. It would be perfect if not an epilepsy attack once in a while.





CompSciOrBust said:


> I use dark theme but tbh I preferred Temp Style 2. Temp Style 3 has weird graphical bugs for me.


Yes we're aware of the glitches. The reason for this poll is that a site upgrade will be deployed later in the year and I need to understand where to dedicate my focus when it comes to the styles. You'll be glad to hear that the random missing colour glitch will no longer be a thing


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 10, 2021)

Dark mode. Would love it if the long-standing bug that a couple of people have already mentioned could finally be fixed, wrong colours randomly break through on occasional page loads and can make things illegible and/or blinding.

E: good news in the above post, thanks!


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jun 10, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> Yes we're aware of the glitches. The reason for this poll is that a site upgrade will be deployed later in the year and I need to understand where to dedicate my focus when it comes to the styles. You'll be glad to hear that the random missing colour glitch will no longer be a thing


...tempstyle 4?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 10, 2021)

where do you actually change style


----------



## Wavy (Jun 10, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> where do you actually change style


Scroll down to the very bottom of the site and select "customize colors"


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 10, 2021)

Wavy said:


> Scroll down to the very bottom of the site and select "customize colors"


Thanks, got it, I thought it would be in preferences but it was just not there


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 10, 2021)

NFO Master Race ;O;

But usually the black theme, the only correct choice and anyone who picks light is a heathen.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2021)

*Which GBAtemp style do you use?
*
As the team behind GBAtemp start to look toward the future we are interested in finding out which GBAtemp styles are most commonly used among our visitors.

Please complete the poll above and let us know which style you use while browsing GBAtemp.

Also, if you have any other comments or suggestions regarding GBAtemp's appearance please let us know below!

*Default:






Dark mode:






Just black:






Rosey blossom:




*


----------



## Kanakops (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm obviously kidding i'm using the regular theme but only because the dark one is not set by default, not sure if the website save my preference but I don't mind to use the default one


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 10, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> Scene releases (GBA ROMs for example) were accompanied by a plain text file with the .NFO extension that included information on the release such as the group that dumped it, languages, save type details and other info that may be necessary for the end user as well as superfluous ASCII artwork and messages (often bragging or mocking ) to the scene at large .
> 
> NFO simply meant "information"
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/.nfo


don't be silly! It stands for "non-fungible ostrich"

PS: Dark theme all the way. Just ocassionaly it seems to be buggy and render certain elements in the light theme, requiring a reload.


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 10, 2021)

Something like this usually, simply because I like solid colors on black


 
However, the blue-gray text is a bit too iconic for me to change, for now at least


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 10, 2021)

I use the default light mode. I use my iPhone and the other colors/themes usually get “stuck” I have to log out, then back in again to change to another theme/color. I really don’t mind, because I get the same content and I can invert colors if I’m having trouble (tired eyes) at night.


----------



## Wavy (Jun 10, 2021)

I use a modified version of the regular dark mode.


 
Its background is a darker and a less saturated blue and has nice diagonal lines (I'm curious to who else uses the background patterns)


----------



## Asia81 (Jun 10, 2021)

Default as I don't see dark mode anymore


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jun 10, 2021)

Asia81 said:


> Default as I don't see dark mode anymore


"Customise Colours" button next to "tempStyle 3".
Then, where it says "Default", click on that and it's a drop-down list. Select the one you want, and you can even customise it if ya want.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Jun 10, 2021)

I use the default light theme.

I find themes with white text on a dark background incredibly hard to read.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 10, 2021)

Just Black. Easier one the eyes, for me.


----------



## K3N1 (Jun 10, 2021)

I kind of switch back and forth between light and dark. Like RGB depends on my mood and what I want to see really.


----------



## SDA (Jun 10, 2021)

The only theme I always used is the default one. I tried the other ones as well, but they didn't really fit my tastes.


----------



## LightBeam (Jun 10, 2021)

Rosey Blossom, it just looks so beautiful. Sometimes I do change the background a bit tho


----------



## BraveDragonWolf (Jun 10, 2021)

I use God mode...


----------



## leon315 (Jun 10, 2021)

DARK THEME FOR LIFE! 
P.S. THAT pink last one, raise ur hand who use *pink theme*?


----------



## Aneki (Jun 10, 2021)

I use the light theme like a heathen. It's what I'm used to especially when I visited the site before I created my account. Everything else feels wrong to me.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 10, 2021)

Should create a style based on this, maybe have a pre-2000 style one too lol


----------



## Asia81 (Jun 10, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> "Customise Colours" button next to "tempStyle 3".
> Then, where it says "Default", click on that and it's a drop-down list. Select the one you want, and you can even customise it if ya want.


Thanks!


----------



## Maq47 (Jun 10, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> If you're using a custom palette I'd love to know your reasoning (if any) and a screenshot


My 2 favorite colors are indigo and orange.


----------



## huma_dawii (Jun 10, 2021)

Dark mode baby, i wish it was saved as a preference on the profile every time i sign in... because i always have to manually put it in a new device or browser


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 10, 2021)

I do custom, its very pleasing to my eyes:


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2021)

*Which GBAtemp style do you use?
*
As the team behind GBAtemp start to look toward the future we are interested in finding out which GBAtemp styles are most commonly used among our visitors.

Please complete the poll above and let us know which style you use while browsing GBAtemp.

Also, if you have any other comments or suggestions regarding GBAtemp's appearance please let us know below!

*Default:






Dark mode:






Just black:






Rosey blossom:




*


----------



## enarky (Jun 10, 2021)

Default user here. Out of curiousity, shouldn't that be a _super_ _simple_ database query?


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Jun 10, 2021)

I use Default (Light) because I almost never log in. I clear cookies & cache regularly so it wouldn't stay unless I made an exception, and I'm lazy. On top of that it works for threads that insane people make that use for example dark blue font color. When logged in, I use default. Because lazy. Why did I feel the need to log in and reply? Excellent question, if you find the answer do let me know.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 10, 2021)

Default light blue for me - it's iconic, I'm used to it after over a decade of browsing in that colour scheme.  I did use the April Fools theme for the longest time, but I had some problems with it in the Staff-only sections that obviously weren't part of the prank, so regrettably I had to revert back. It's still dope for members though. 



enarky said:


> Default user here. Out of curiousity, shouldn't that be a _super_ _simple_ database query?


A database query will tell you who uses what, but it won't account for more specific opinions like a thread does. @shaunj66 is always trying to improve the layout, so I can see why he'd start a poll instead. That, plus some users don't even know that they have options in terms of themes, so it's quite informative for newbies.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 10, 2021)

I used to use a custom color pallette with a shade of pink as the primary and red/purple as the accent. Then it kept resetting so now I'm using Just Black...


----------



## Sono (Jun 10, 2021)

The "customize colors" dialog stopped working a long time ago, so default rosey blossom, as it's the most readable.

Although I'd love a merge of the NFO theme elements with rosey blossom color scheme with Comic Sans still, as OpenDislexic is nowhere near as good as plain old Comic Sans.

Oh, and please make the new theme "fatty finger" compatible again! I still miss the old theme for the sole reason that it was more mobile-friendly. The average misclicks is around 5 to 8, while I once gave up at 31 taps and ragequited the browser.


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 10, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> he NFO theme was meant to just be an April Fools joke. I didn't expect people to want to continue using it but we will do for now *(we'll have to remove it at some point in the future)*


 I love that theme. It'd be the best if not for the way it messes up images.


----------



## Cyberfalcon (Jun 10, 2021)

Just Black for my amoled screen.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 10, 2021)

dark mode, since i use it on pretty much every website that allows it


----------



## Owenge (Jun 10, 2021)

I would use dark but for some reason it breaks after 1 week of use :/


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 10, 2021)

Just Black theme all the way


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 10, 2021)

Dark Mode because Dark Mode is life


----------



## JRave (Jun 10, 2021)

I basically use Darkmode.  Although because the theme constantly gets reset to default for me every other day, I took the color codes and made my own userstyle to always apply it.  Over time I've changed the orange to teal since I feel it looks better.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 10, 2021)

I always used default light mode since 2002.
I tried dark once or twice, but never kept it more than a day.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jun 10, 2021)

NFO3 or dark mode


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 10, 2021)

I’ve been using the NFO theme because once it’s gone... it’s gone

Other than that
Well I use custom colors on PC (all purple because I love purple)
...
(Turned Vinscool’s profile colors into a whole theme)

And on mobile I use the dark theme because custom colors don’t work


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 10, 2021)

im still using nfo theme, what would that be?


----------



## orangy57 (Jun 10, 2021)

Been using a custom palette since the background and text for Tempstyle 3 dark is literally too dark to be using on a PC, so everything's now configured to look more like tempstyle 2

also I'm begging you to bring back the old tempstyles, I still prefer the square look of gbatemp v5 and v6


----------



## Ampersound (Jun 10, 2021)

Now i am on custom / dark, because i like the fonts to be a little brighter for readability.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Jun 10, 2021)

Been using tempStyle3 with Just-Black colors. Looks nice to me and it works well on both PC and Mobile.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 10, 2021)

I used to have a custom theme based off the dark theme but I reverted to the dark theme as some browsers didn't save it.
That being said, dark theme ftw.
It's the best theme.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2021)

*Which GBAtemp style do you use?
*
As the team behind GBAtemp start to look toward the future we are interested in finding out which GBAtemp styles are most commonly used among our visitors.

Please complete the poll above and let us know which style you use while browsing GBAtemp.

Also, if you have any other comments or suggestions regarding GBAtemp's appearance please let us know below!

*Default:






Dark mode:






Just black:






Rosey blossom:




*


----------



## godreborn (Jun 10, 2021)

Default light.  Always used it.


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Jun 10, 2021)

dark gang


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 10, 2021)

It's pink. Pink!!


----------



## nikeymikey (Jun 10, 2021)

Always used default.... Didn't realise i could change colours until now and I've been here for years  Am now giving Just Black a run. 

Don't remember the previous tempstyles either..... Smoked a LOT of weed back in those days tho so thats probably why    Screenshots please someone if possible just for curiosities sake....


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jun 10, 2021)

I use custom colours but I can't show because I'm not on my computer


----------



## nikeymikey (Jun 10, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> That, plus some users don't even know that they have options in terms of themes, so it's quite informative for newbies.



This!! and i'm not a newb either


----------



## N10A (Jun 10, 2021)

For my fellow NFO users, check my blog for the method of ridding yourself of the image filter. 
NFO Master Race 4evah!


----------



## pwsincd (Jun 10, 2021)

isnt gauging usage a thing the backend / db can tell u simply ?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2021)

pwsincd said:


> isnt gauging usage a thing the backend / db can tell u simply ?


Actually, in this instance, no , the system we use is on the user's end which has led to a number of problems.

Also we receive important feedback when asking directly!


----------



## GABO1423 (Jun 10, 2021)

Just black, because I wanted to go Rolling Stones on it. (Also helps that it looks nice)


----------



## GoldenBullet (Jun 10, 2021)

There are themes?


----------



## xdarkx (Jun 10, 2021)

I would have picked NFO if it's an option and it doesn't burn my eyes.


----------



## Arras (Jun 10, 2021)

I used to use dark theme, but after april fools all the options went away and now I'm forced to use either default or NFO, so default it is. It does kinda suck though.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 10, 2021)

I used default (light). dark theme hurts my eyes. white text on dark background? my brain and eyes hate it. Has to be light themed or I get a headache after a few hours.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 10, 2021)

osaka35 said:


> I used default (light). dark theme hurts my eyes. white text on dark background? my brain and eyes hate it. Has to be light themed or I get a headache after a few hours.


Is it an eyestrain issue from it being difficult to read?


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jun 10, 2021)

Changed it to this last night, actually.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

225905, 91a80c, ff1100, 7a5504, 591008
d2d3d4, 84beeb, 637992


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 10, 2021)

*Rosey blossom*
I have Irlen Syndrome and the theme helps me make sense of visual information so using the theme the page does not distort an anyway and i'm thankful for it! there are some colors that help me but this has been the best and it is a blessing to have.


----------



## Sono (Jun 11, 2021)

leerpsp said:


> *Rosey blossom*
> I have Irlen Syndrome and the theme helps me make sense of visual information so using the theme the page does not distort an anyway and i'm thankful for it! there are some colors that help me but this has been the best and it is a blessing to have.



(slightly unrelated to the thread)

I didn't know this exists! I always thought I have dislexia or something because I don't see the middle of the words (I can SEE it's there, but it's also not there somehow), but it can't be dislexia, because I can speed-read properly formatted Comic Sans with good color scheme and a font outline with ease.

I wonder, can you read white text on black, or black text on white? I can't read white text on black since like a year or so, but white on black is still somewhat readable.
And yeah, surprisingly rosey blossom is even better, as I see 1 or 2 more letters before it "blurs out" (which could be fixed by using font outline and Comic Sans in addition).


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 11, 2021)

Sono said:


> (slightly unrelated to the thread)
> 
> I didn't know this exists! I always thought I have dislexia or something because I don't see the middle of the words (I can SEE it's there, but it's also not there somehow), but it can't be dislexia, because I can speed-read properly formatted Comic Sans with good color scheme and a font outline with ease.
> 
> ...


I can read white on black but its hard I see really big spaces in words on top of them also bluring out and shaking on the screen or paper, there are a few colours I have problem telling apart from others like a light green from a even lighter green it makes it a problem telling if I have mowed a part of the yard depending on how long the grass is and with the right filters I can see them just fine.
There is so much more that I could tell you that this has also done to me and getting the right help will fix the problem and make thing's easy but it will get even more off topic, we can DM or make a new thread to talk about it so others can also benefit from it.


----------



## Kingy (Jun 11, 2021)

NFO. The best theme for my eyes, honestly makes everything much more readable.

If I had the option for any theme? I'd go back to Tempstyle 1 dark easily. I miss that theme more than anything.


----------



## Happy_Chaos (Jun 11, 2021)

Dark Mode.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2021)

*Which GBAtemp style do you use?
*
As the team behind GBAtemp start to look toward the future we are interested in finding out which GBAtemp styles are most commonly used among our visitors.

Please complete the poll above and let us know which style you use while browsing GBAtemp.

Also, if you have any other comments or suggestions regarding GBAtemp's appearance please let us know below!

*Default:






Dark mode:






Just black:






Rosey blossom:




*


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 11, 2021)

i call this "uselessly too dark"


----------



## Wolfy (Jun 11, 2021)

Honestly I've always enjoyed just having the Default Light theme, since how a website looks has always been a special thing for me. Same goes for the NFO retro theme, if I actually used the site during those times, I might've had that nostalgia and used it, though I would probably like some custom themes more akin to Discord's Dark theme and this Steam 2013 skin I have.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 11, 2021)

I use default on desktop and just black on mobile. I wonder how common it is to have distinct themes on different platforms.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jun 11, 2021)

I dont know where to change it.


----------



## HaiKaiDo (Jun 11, 2021)

I have this weird obsession with purple and black/grey recently.....


----------



## scionae (Jun 11, 2021)

Dark mode is pretty af, but Rosey Blossom looks nice too I'm gonna be honest


----------



## duwen (Jun 11, 2021)

I usually use the "dark mode" option wherever and whenever it's available, and GBATemp was no exception... until 'Just Black' superseded it


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 12, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Is it an eyestrain issue from it being difficult to read?


goood question. probably. I just know my brain goes "NOPE" with light text on a dark background. Text goes blurry over time and my eyes hurt. It makes it difficult to play certain games. Pretty sure Imperium Galactica 2 made me go through a few pairs of glasses. does anyone even remember that game...


----------



## SaberLilly (Jun 16, 2021)

i didn't even know the site HAD custom colors until like a minute ago. 
So i put on the Rosey one


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 18, 2021)

Been using dark mode for a long time.


----------

